# Governor Appoints Two to Great Lakes Protection Fund Board of Trustees



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Governor Appoints Two to Great Lakes Protection Fund Board of Trustees

October 30, 2002

Governor John Engler today announced the appointments of two individuals to the Great Lakes Protection Fund Board of Trustees. The $100 million fund was established in 1989, and provides grants for projects that help institutions and agencies of the Great Lakes region work together toward cleaning up their shared lake resources. The board also works to educate the general public about the importance of the Great Lakes, and what citizens and businesses can do to help restore them.

Dave Ladd, of Lansing, is director of the Office of the Great Lakes. He is re-appointed to represent the general public.

Russell J. Harding, of East Lansing, is director of the Department of Environmental Quality. He replaces Dennis Schornack, of Williamston, whose term has expired. Harding will represent the general public.

Both terms end October 11, 2004.


----------

